# My Brilliant red Audi A3 detail



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

i keep my car in good condition as many of my friends will tell you  
but she was taken off the road for the best part of a year with gearbox problems and lack of available funds. eventually got it all fixed and back on the road so thought i had better get her back to her former glory.


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

[/URL[URL=http://s936.photobucket.com/user/fnmrst/media/my%20car%20detail/DSCF5216.jpg.html]


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

products used are as follows:
auto smart foam cleaner 
meguiars gold class leather conditioner 
raceglaze alcantara cleaner 
auto glym glass polish & g-techniq glass protection 
auto smart APC 
rotary polisher
3M fast cut+ orange cutting pad 
meguiars ultimate polish white polishing pad 
auto finesse triple black soft foam finishing pad 
two coats of orange crush dodo juice applied by hand 
and two coats of banana armour dodo juice applied by hand
and various detail and scrubbing brushes


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great turnaround ! What did you use for the interior & engine bay please ! It would ve taken me a week to do this job with my screwed up lower back & shoulder !


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Fantastic job my man :thumb: very impressive and a great write-up!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Ah AS apc maybe from your list .


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

for the engine bay i used autosmart apc and auto glym vinyl & rubber 
interior i used meguiars leather conditioner , raceglaze alcantara cleaner , autosmart interior foam cleaner and autosmart apc


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for the comeback Fran , too bad that I can t have AS here in Canada !


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

forgot to add autosmart finish tyre dressing for the tyres


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

sprocketser said:


> Thanx for the comeback Fran , too bad that I can t have AS here in Canada !


ah that is a shame buddy, sure there has to be similar products from meguiars avail to you in canada eh?


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

As it stands now the car has done 114.000 miles and im the 2nd owner, owning the car for 7 years now and still love driving it now


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Cracking Effort, Got to love the mighty Magic sponge.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great turn around, looks superb.


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

rdoyle21 said:


> Cracking Effort, Got to love the mighty Magic sponge.


oh yes one of the best inventions second to the rotary machine that is, use them all the time they are so handy for leather


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

TonyH38 said:


> Great turn around, looks superb.


thanks bud took me around 14 ish hours total to do it all


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

fran1981 said:


> ah that is a shame buddy, sure there has to be similar products from meguiars avail to you in canada eh?


Well , we can have lots of great stuff , but when one wants something that can t be had easily it sux ! lol


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job on the clean up and like the black wheels with the red paint work also liking the cupra splitter on the front


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

sprocketser said:


> Well , we can have lots of great stuff , but when one wants something that can t be had easily it sux ! lol


haha yeah know what you mean there man lol!! there is always online shopping but then the import tax and shipping etc makes it not worthwhile does it


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

fran1981 said:


> As it stands now the car has done 114.000 miles and im the 2nd owner, owning the car for 7 years now and still love driving it now


Wow , mine has 114 k KMs ! It s an 05 lol Have mine since Nov 2010


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

bazz said:


> great job on the clean up and like the black wheels with the red paint work also liking the cupra splitter on the front


thanks buddy i sprayed them myself , i'll have to find a photo of them to show they arent just black  , yeah its the little touches that makes a big impact , ive done all the work myself , from the fitting of the coilovers to painting the wheels/front grills/audi rings etc , it also has carbon fibre mirrors on her to :argie::argie:


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

sprocketser said:


> Wow , mine has 114 k KMs ! It s an 05 lol Have mine since Nov 2010


its the longest ive owned a car   ive got no plans to sell her either


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

fran1981 said:


> haha yeah know what you mean there man lol!! there is always online shopping but then the import tax and shipping etc makes it not worthwhile does it


So true , on some stuff , it s cheaper & easier on my end to order online .

No need to make 50-60 miles in order to get some stuff .


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

sprocketser said:


> So true , on some stuff , it s cheaper & easier on my end to order online .
> 
> No need to make 50-60 miles in order to get some stuff .


yeah thats a long drive to get some stuff isnt it lol, i do mine online so much easier


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Ah , thanx for pix !


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

sprocketser said:


> Ah , thanx for pix !


the only things i bought in were the mirrors , they are from japan otherwise all my own work


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

fran1981 said:


> yeah thats a long drive to get some stuff isnt it lol, i do mine online so much easier


lol , well yesterday when I left home it was sunny , after 15 miles or so it started to rain hard , the worst was the other drivers that seemed to never driven on rainy conditions , it s more that that I hate on the roads now .

I must say that I love my Michelins on heavy rain conditions !

Well , before it would ve made me nothing . but now after I done like 1500-4000 miles per week in big trucks , I m done with that , I hate it because of our lovely oil companies that steal us all , I know it s worst in Europe .


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

fran1981 said:


> the only things i bought in were the mirrors , they are from japan otherwise all my own work


Top job mate ! Even better .


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

sprocketser said:


> lol , well yesterdy when I left homw it was sunny , after 15 miles or so it started to rain hard , the worst was the other drivers that seemed to never driven on rainy conditions , it s more that that I hate on the roads now .
> 
> I must say that I love my Michelins on heavy rain conditions !
> 
> Well , before it would ve made me nothing . but now after I done like 1500-4000 miles per week in big trucks , I m done with that , I hate it because of our lovely oil companies that steal us all , I know it s worst in Europe .


yeah same over here mate people just dont know how to drive safely in rain , and we have enough of it here in wales geez lol!!


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

sprocketser said:


> Top job mate ! Even better .


i like to make it a bit different  get some good feedback at shows for it , always see people taking photos of the rings and wheels


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

few weeks after giving the audi a full detail thought it was time for a polish to freshen her up again as have got a car show tomorrow and audis in the park next weekend 







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]
also thought it would be the perfect time to try out the victoria concours wax i bought


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for the pix ! 

Nice & clean , lovely mods also .


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Cracking turnaround, that red looks good enough to be on a ferrari


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

ocdetailer said:


> Cracking turnaround, that red looks good enough to be on a ferrari


thank you bud  the red is part of the reason why i bought it


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks mint.
Would love one of these. :thumb:


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

mattyh2013 said:


> Looks mint.
> 
> Would love one of these. :thumb:


She isn't bad for a 10 year old car now, I've owned her for almost 7 years now


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

nice work


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Lovely work bro


----------



## fran1981 (Jul 15, 2014)

N8KOW said:


> Lovely work bro


thanks n8 bro  :thumb: she still shines well eh


----------

